# Guns in boat



## hpi09 (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what the laws are about having a gun in my boat. I am licensed to carry a concealed weapon just wasn't sure if I can and if so if I can go to a state park? 

Thanks


----------



## Casey81 (Sep 14, 2011)

I would check with the park. I know that it is illegal on any lake controlled by the Corps.


----------



## Bowfisher (Sep 14, 2011)

So you are saying no guns in boat on Lanier, Hartwell or others!??  I don't believe that


----------



## AStrick (Sep 14, 2011)

It's true


----------



## Bowfisher (Sep 14, 2011)

Somebody show me the code on that one..not the state parks but corps lakes..


----------



## RockyS (Sep 14, 2011)

I maybe wrong but I think in the lake you are fine but not in the park itself.  There is a lot of people that deer hunt on Russell with rifles on the wma land.


----------



## Casey81 (Sep 14, 2011)

February 22, 2010
New Federal Law Pertaining To Firearms on National Park/National Wildlife Service Lands Is Not Applicable at USACE Projects and Facilities
All -- a new law regarding firearms on some specific federal properties takes effect next week. This is not new information for us, and we have been reviewing it for quite a while. Counsel has been fully engaged. We offer the following guidance:

1. Section 512 of the Credit Card Act of 2009 (Public Law 111-024) pertains to possession of firearms and allows an individual to possess an assembled or functional firearm in any unit of the National Park Service or National Wildlife Refuge System provided that the individual is not otherwise prohibited by law from possessing the firearm and the possession is in compliance with the law of the State in which the National Park/Refuge is located. This law becomes effective on 22 February 2010 on property under the jurisdiction of the National Park Service or the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

2. Public Law 111-024 does not apply to Corps projects or facilities. The passage of this new law does not affect application of Title 36 regulations (36 C.F.R., Chapter III, Part 327, Rules and Regulations Governing Public Use of COE Water Resources Development Projects). 36 C.F.R. § 327.13(a) prohibits the possession of loaded firearms or ammunition on lands and waters administered by the Corps unless one of the exceptions in 36 C.F.R. § 327.13(a)(1)-(4) applies. The full text of 36 C.F.R. can be viewed on the NRM Gateway at: http://corpslakes.usace.army.mil/employees/visitassist/pdfs/title36.pdf.

3. 36 C.F.R. § 327.13 remains in full force and effect. It will continue to prohibit loaded concealed weapons on Corps properties regardless of the new law and notwithstanding any contrary provisions of State law. It remains Corps policy that we will not honor State-issued concealed weapon permits on our facilities and that District Commanders do not have discretion under 36 C.F.R. § 327.13(a)(4) to create blanket exceptions to this policy. A change of this nature to Corps regulations in 36 C.F.R. Part 327 would require formal rulemaking procedures under the Administrative Procedures Act (5 U.S.C. §§ 551-706).

4. It is incumbent upon us to communicate and reinforce our firearms regulation with our visitors and partners, which may include posting park entrances with No Firearms signs IAW the Corps sign manual (EP 310-1-6a and EP 310-1-6b) and taking other actions deemed necessary by Operations Project Managers as coordinated appropriately with other Corps elements. Information related to this matter will also be posted for public awareness on the NRM Gateway.

5. HQUSACE POCs for this matter are Stephen Austin, Natural Resources Manager, Operations (for Visitor Assistance policy and program administration information), 202-761-4489, stephen.b.austin@usace.army.mil; and Milt Boyd, Assistant Counsel, Office of Chief Counsel (for regulatory questions on federal lands) at 202-761-8546, Milton.W.Boyd@usace.army.mil.

Provided for your attention and appropriate action.
Michael G. Ensch, SES 

That is from the USACE email search

http://corpslakes.usace.army.mil/employees/cecwon/memos-drill.cfm?Id=789

That pertains to all USACE lands and projects. There are some exceptions with hunting but permits are required.


----------



## trentb (Sep 14, 2011)

yes its true. it also includes west point.


----------



## slabhunter (Sep 14, 2011)

trentb said:


> yes its true. it also includes west point.



So the Corps is going to protect you from evil doers??? 

Uh NOPE. 

Another idiotic EDICT that never passed the Congress. Watch the Liberals scream when the new Pub Congress with its Super Majority returns the Constitution as the Law of the Land.

The Corps is on life support as we speak anyway and like the TVA, headed for the dustbin.


----------



## Swab (Sep 14, 2011)

It's kinda strange that you can't carry while fishing but it's perfectly legal to carry and shoot (from a boat or on dry lake bed) during waterfowl season.  I'm sure the government has a perfectly legitimate reason for that.


----------



## crowslayer (Sep 14, 2011)

I carry my gun everywhere but church!


----------



## hpi09 (Sep 14, 2011)

Perfect thanks for all your help. Happy fishing


----------



## hpi09 (Sep 14, 2011)

crowslayer said:


> I carry my gun everywhere but church!



My feeling exactly


----------



## Wander (Sep 14, 2011)

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

I think being disallowed to carry a gun on a boat is an infringment....


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 14, 2011)

as long as it is in the glove box ,RIGHT?

title 36 clearly states you can take a firearm, it is tha ammo that is banned.


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Sep 14, 2011)

StanB1 said:


> Obey the laws you agree with - the rest are plain stupid, right?  Pass it on to your kids, OK?  A civilized society requires a law-abiding population, not one which practices selective compliance.  If you believe a law is wrong, work, and vote, to get it changed.



Been working on changing firearms laws for the last 24 years. I've spent more time at State-level politicians offices than most of them do! And yes, I WILL ignore any law which is so blatantly unconstitutional!! I carry a sidearm EVERYWHERE except at work -- and I have been known to do that too!!! If I'm not in my office at work or in bed asleep I'm carrying. Always have and always will.

As a side note, for any of you serving on a jury any time soon: Are you aware that Georgia is the ONLY state in the U.S. that has a constitutional provision for "legislative anullment"? That means that as a juror you have every right to find someone not guilty if you disagree with the law, even if they are blatantly guilty of violating that particular statute. You CAN say, "Yes he broke that law, but I think that is a stupid law to begin with so I'm ruling NOT guilty" and you are absolutely within your legal rights!!! Most Judges and NO prosecutors want the public to know that, but our ancestors (who were as often as not, smarter than us) were wise enough to put that in place. No other state allows that. But Georgia does, and more people need to be aware of and utilize this ability, becasue to be perfectly honest the VAST majority of laws ARE just plain stupid!!!


----------



## aznflycaster (Sep 14, 2011)

Be careful on some state parks if they recieve Federal funds or aid.


----------



## breampole (Sep 14, 2011)

Gunslinger I am not disputing you knowledge of GA Constitutional Law or your decision to be a law unto yourself, but you may find it interesting and comforting to know that any jury anywhere in any state has the absolute right to find anyone not guilty that they want to.  It doesn't require any special contitutional priviledge.  

To illustrate  I was  told by a Georgia Superior Court Judge, who is now deceased, as a true event related to him by his father who was also a superior court judge, that years ago in a particular jurisdiction that a man was tried for having a weapon at a public gathering.  There was no question that the defendant had a pistol in his pocket at a public gathering and no question that it was against the law of the jurisdiction--no question whatsoever.   After hearing evidence the jury departed for the jury room.  They elected a forman--this was before women were permitted on juries--and the forman said to the jury, "This is how we are going to decide the case.  Everyone who has a pistol in their pocket put it on the table.  If seven or more pistols are put on the table (12  man jury) we are going to acquit him."  About eight pistols were put on the table.   The jury being the sole determiner of fact and being charged by the trial judge with responsibility to apply the law given them to the facts they found to be true, declared the man "not guilty" in total disregard for fact and law. 

By the way I am a retired judge.  If you are ever arrested for breaking the law regarding carrying weapons or some other law you deem stupid, perhaps you will be fortunate, and have a jury, as sympathetic to your assumed right to disregard and disobey law as you see fit, as the gentleman in my example.  The odds are not with you, but it does happen.


----------



## Bhrama (Sep 14, 2011)

No offense to Casey because he may be exactly right on the applicable law, but I would go over to http://georgiapacking.org/forum/ and ask those guys. Several Georgia lawyers who are very knowledgeable about gun rights in Georgia are frequent posters there.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Sep 14, 2011)

Not sure who's quote it is but I seen it on the forum and now live by it: "I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6." I'm only going to use my Glock if I absolutely have to, to protect my life or my family/friend's life. If I'm ever in a situation where I need to use my pistol(hopefully I never have to fire it at a person), I would rather be in the wrong(according to the law) and have the gun, instead of being in the right and be dead. There's millions and millions of scenarios of what "could happen", but I can almost gurantee you that the person you have to fire a firearm at doesn't care if he's illegal or not.


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 14, 2011)

crowslayer said:


> I carry my gun everywhere but church!



Why would you not carry a gun to church? 

As long as the head of the church is ok with it you're good to go.

Also concealed means concealed...so who'd know?


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Sep 15, 2011)

spotco2 said:


> Also concealed means concealed...so who'd know?



BINGO! We have a winner!!!!!
That has always been my theory. The fact that I am armed is never going to be a problem if no one knows. And I am a firm believer in "deep" concealment. I've been carrying since I turned 21, and in all those years I've never had a problem because no one ever knew that I was armed (except friends and family, who likely as not were armed themselves). And no one is likely to know unless I have to draw. If I have to draw, I'm not concerned with legalities -- I'm concerned with survival. As a previous poster stated, It's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6!!!


----------



## bkdft (Sep 15, 2011)

Obey the laws you agree with - the rest are plain stupid, right? Pass it on to your kids, OK? A civilized society requires a law-abiding population, not one which practices selective compliance. If you believe a law is wrong, work, and vote, to get it changed.





so what youre saying is....you dont break any laws?   not even speeding? illegal lane change? turn signals? you never throw any type of trash out your vehicle window? you pay your taxes on time? you never beat your ole lady?  (joke)....if you are going to follow the laws.......follow ALL of them


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 15, 2011)

GunslingerG20 said:


> As a side note, for any of you serving on a jury any time soon: Are you aware that Georgia is the ONLY state in the U.S. that has a constitutional provision for "legislative anullment"? _*That means that as a juror you have every right to find someone not guilty if you disagree with the law, even if they are blatantly guilty of violating that particular statute. *_



First it is "jury nullification", and secondly, it's permitted in every state in the union, and in all federal courts that have juries.  No judge in the United States can direct a jury to return a verdict of "guilty", no matter how overwhelming the facts.

However in Georgia,  NEITHER attorney, the_ defense attorney_ or the prosecutor, can tell the jury they have that right, or mention it as an alternative basis for a verdict.  The same rule applies in other courts also.

Jury nullification is part of the English common law.


----------



## AStrick (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, slabhunter the corp.  Will protect you! Same way they protected New Orleans! Just don't fish near the levies they built!!


----------



## AStrick (Sep 15, 2011)

I have had some hairy situations at boat ramps on alatoona, , thought they were isolated , after talking with other fisherman, ,, this is not the case. I think the worst was Capt. Robert Edison being attacked with a hypodermic needle. At little river!!! You get there 4:30 a.m. ,, watch your back,, if I'm there,, I got you back!!


----------



## General P (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm sure I'm not as up to date on my GA carry law as some, but.  I know you can waterfowl hunt in lula on corp property.  And last year I was dove hunting on Dawson WMA and was searched by a Game warden for dove in my bag.  At the time I had taken my pistol off my side because it was bugging me getting up and down alot in my chair  .I carry almost everywhere and I had put my gun in my bag.  He asked me for my permit for the pistol.  With me holding a 12ga auto.  I pulled it out, he checked it and asked if I had been shooting with it.  I said no I do good to hit them with the shotgun much less flying dove with a pistol, and went on his way ?


----------



## bpoulin (Sep 16, 2011)

Eugene Stinson said:


> as long as it is in the glove box ,RIGHT?
> 
> title 36 clearly states you can take a firearm, it is tha ammo that is banned.


Unless you plan on throwing the gun at someone, it's pretty useless without ammo. At that point a large rock would be just as effective and would get you in less trouble for possessing it.


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 16, 2011)

AStrick said:


> I think the worst was Capt. Robert Edison being attacked with a hypodermic needle. At little river!!!



what?!?

Are you serious? I've never heard this story before.


----------



## biker13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Carry a flare gun I do in the kayak and you can certainly get someones attention with it and it is legal


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 16, 2011)

Casey81 said:


> February 22, 2010
> All -- a new law regarding firearms on some specific federal properties takes effect next week. This is not new information for us, and we have been reviewing it for quite a while. Counsel has been fully engaged. We offer the following guidance:
> 
> 1. Section 512 of the Credit Card Act of 2009 (Public Law 111-024) pertains to possession of firearms and allows an individual to possess an assembled or functional firearm in any unit of the National Park Service or National Wildlife Refuge System provided that the individual is not otherwise prohibited by law from possessing the firearm and the possession is in compliance with the law of the State in which the National Park/Refuge is located. This law becomes effective on 22 February 2010 on property under the jurisdiction of the National Park Service or the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.



  Where are you finding these laws, ( Section 512 of the Credit Card Act )   ??       This country has gone to a handbasket and very little can be done to save it !


----------



## Casey81 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> Where are you finding these laws, ( Section 512 of the Credit Card Act )   ??       This country has gone to a handbasket and very little can be done to save it !



That is directly from USACE. They tack Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on the back side of anything they know will pass. 

I really do not like the law, and believe it is nonsense that I cannot legally carry my weapon in a state that I am permitted to carry in. USACE needs to get their heads out of their backsides and do something useful rather than be obnoxious jerks.


----------



## manderson2228 (Sep 18, 2011)

StanB1 said:


> Obey the laws you agree with - the rest are plain stupid, right?  Pass it on to your kids, OK?  A civilized society requires a law-abiding population, not one which practices selective compliance.  If you believe a law is wrong, work, and vote, to get it changed.



Thats how I play it yes. Remember the bailouts? How many of us called in and said NO to the bailouts. I read numbers something like 80% were against it, congresses phones lines were jammed packed.. They passed it anyway... So now I go by the 10 commandments, the constitution and my own morale compass.


----------



## bpoulin (Sep 18, 2011)

manderson2228 said:


> Thats how I play it yes. Remember the bailouts? How many of us called in and said NO to the bailouts. I read numbers something like 80% were against it, congresses phones lines were jammed packed.. They passed it anyway... So now I go by the 10 commandments, the constitution and my own morale compass.



I wish there was a like button in the forums. 

It's kinda like giving tax breaks to the rich, and the oil companies... I'd love to see how much public support there actually is for those?


----------



## Robert Eidson (Sep 18, 2011)

spotco2 said:


> what?!?
> 
> Are you serious? I've never heard this story before.



Not attack but threatened !!!!   Boat ramps are in the most parts safe. Just not as safe between the hours of 1am - 5am..


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 18, 2011)

Robert Eidson said:


> Not attack but threatened !!!!   Boat ramps are in the most parts safe. Just not as safe between the hours of 1am - 5am..



Amen! 

I don't see it up here in Rabun county but when I fished Lanier and Allatoona at night there were a lot of times you'd come back to the ramp to find a bunch of people partying in the parking lot.

I never had any problems with them but all it takes is a couple of mean drunks to change the situation real quick. That walk to the truck can get pretty spooky sometimes.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 18, 2011)

Laws are much like pad locks and fences - they only keep the honest - honest. IF you are a true criminal you will break laws, cut locks and climb over barriers  to get what you want or do as you please.

Now nowhere did I state you had to agree with the law, but the last time I checked if you broke the law then by definition you would be labeled a criminal  - like it or not. Also - given how many are JUDGED prior to jury selection or sitting at trial, then being arrested may as well be a death sentence to your character in many eyes. Just look at many of the posts on this forum alone - poacher this and poacher that or trespasser this and illegal hunter/fisherman that - guilty before being proven innocent.

SO - you may not agree with the laws (some of which I don't either), but I don't want to be arrested or labeled as a criminal. In the 21st century once it is posted on a news headline that someone has been arrested for something - it is there for years if not forever and many times even if you are found NOT GUILITY - you will not read that in the headlines and if you do it will be on page 99 of 100 next to the weather forecast in size 3 font, but your initial arrest will be on pages 1-3 in BOLD print - again this is LIKE IT OR NOT. The system does work at time and other times it doesn't - some whom are guilty get off free and others whom are innocent are still praying for their chance to be heard - it is not a perfect system by all means - but it is a system - again like it or not.

So protect yourself as you feel needed and go home alive, but IMO don't break laws just because you "don't agree" - lots of those folks are still waiting on appeal in big block buildings. 

And lets not forget that it is a consitutional right to bear arms, but that is a 2 way street. If you Mr. Honest Citizen have a right to bear arms then great, but I don't know anyone who wants a hard criminal to have one, but without law they would have no challenge to their own Constitutional Right to Bear Arms. So IMO - I had rather have laws including some "stupid laws" as to have none at all and live in Tombstone, Georgia having to take law into my own hands each and every day.


----------



## manderson2228 (Sep 18, 2011)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Laws are much like pad locks and fences - they only keep the honest - honest. IF you are a true criminal you will break laws, cut locks and climb over barriers  to get what you want or do as you please.
> 
> Now nowhere did I state you had to agree with the law, but the last time I checked if you broke the law then by definition you would be labeled a criminal  - like it or not. Also - given how many are JUDGED prior to jury selection or sitting at trial, then being arrested may as well be a death sentence to your character in many eyes. Just look at many of the posts on this forum alone - poacher this and poacher that or trespasser this and illegal hunter/fisherman that - guilty before being proven innocent.
> 
> ...



I'll be carrying either way.. It's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 18, 2011)

dadsbuckshot said:


> So protect yourself as you feel needed and go home alive, but IMO don't break laws just because you "don't agree" - lots of those folks are still waiting on appeal in big block buildings.





manderson2228 said:


> I'll be carrying either way.. It's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.




See first quote - it is your choice to do that, but remember that laws are laws and sometimes being judged by 12 can lead to being carried by 6 as well - all I was saying is that we have laws, and we have to either obey or break - your choice and like mamma said - it is your bed to make and lay in at the end of the day (so do as you see fit or needed at the time), and on that note


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 18, 2011)

dlsbiker13 said:


> Carry a flare gun I do in the kayak and you can certainly get someones attention with it and it is legal



Exactly - good thinking!!

Some tests have been done with this as well - see link.

http://www.times-standard.com/ci_3732471

And the not legal version:
http://www.atf.gov/press/releases/2006/05/050406-openletter-nfa-flare-inserts.html


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Sep 20, 2011)

Being a federal LEO I carry everywhere, even church (and the pastor knows and approves).  There have been, in the last couple of years, several cases where nuts and/or former parishoners have gone into churches and shot the pastor(s), former wives, etc in church.  Take the shooting in Florida just the other day.  Not even church is safe from violence anymore.  To a nutcase or a criminal, a church is just another building with no special significance to it.  I hope  and don't believe that the good Lord would mind me carrying in his house and protecting my family, the man delivering his word and the others there receiving it.


----------



## crowslayer (Oct 12, 2011)

spotco2 said:


> Why would you not carry a gun to church?
> 
> As long as the head of the church is ok with it you're good to go.
> 
> Also concealed means concealed...so who'd know?



the fact of the matter is that i hope i would not need to use my gun in church


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 13, 2011)

I just think it's interesting that they used the Credit Card Act to somehow work in a type of gun legislation. Just yet another example of bureaucratic bull and underhanded manipulation of the law.

I really want to get the laws regarding full autos and silencers to be relaxed. Think I'll contact my state reps and see about getting an immigrant welfare act passed.


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 13, 2011)

General P said:


> I'm sure I'm not as up to date on my GA carry law as some, but.  I know you can waterfowl hunt in lula on corp property.  And last year I was dove hunting on Dawson WMA and was searched by a Game warden for dove in my bag.  At the time I had taken my pistol off my side because it was bugging me getting up and down alot in my chair  .I carry almost everywhere and I had put my gun in my bag.  He asked me for my permit for the pistol.  With me holding a 12ga auto.  I pulled it out, he checked it and asked if I had been shooting with it.  I said no I do good to hit them with the shotgun much less flying dove with a pistol, and went on his way ?



Why did you submit to the search? Had you done something wrong? If that game warden had not seen you commit a crime or had not found a baited field then he had NO reason to search you. You could have shown him the birds harvested without him digging through your belongings. 

People too often make the mistake of being concerned with what laws they might infringe upon and readily relinquish their Constitutionally afforded rights. 

If this offends any LEO, then so be it. I'm not going to do your job for you. If you want to search me, then get a warrant. 'Nuff said. 

As to the subject of carrying. I ALWAYS concealed carry. ALWAYS will. No, I will never readily make it known to anyone around me that I am carrying. Not even LEO. No change in laws or stripping away of my rights is going to stop this.  

The pen is mightier than the sword..... tell that to the pillhead crack fiend that is trying to rob you. Just remind him that the law protects you from such wrongs. 

While you're reminding him that he can't legally possess that firearm on public land, I'll be putting him down for the count.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 13, 2011)

joshb311 said:


> Why did you submit to the search? Had you done something wrong? If that game warden had not seen you commit a crime or had not found a baited field then he had NO reason to search you. You could have shown him the birds harvested without him digging through your belongings.
> 
> People too often make the mistake of being concerned with what laws they might infringe upon and readily relinquish their Constitutionally afforded rights.
> 
> If this offends any LEO, then so be it. I'm not going to do your job for you. If you want to search me, then get a warrant. 'Nuff said.



So do you really think that a GW has no right to search the game bag of someone hunting a federally protected bird on a state WMA?

You probably think the GW can't check your fish box for creel limits either.

I certainly wish you well as you blaze your own trail in Constitutional Law.


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 13, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> So do you really think that a GW has no right to search the game bag of someone hunting a federally protected bird on a state WMA?
> 
> You probably think the GW can't check your fish box for creel limits either.
> 
> I certainly wish you well as you blaze your own trail in Constitutional Law.



If that person was in compliance of all of the rules, then no the GW does not have the right to search that person. They can ask you to show them your harvest, but cannot force you to submit to a search without reasonable suspicion that a crime was committed. 

As for the GW checking my fish box.... well, I don't store weapons or personal items in my fish box so thats a non issue. He can check compliance all he wishes, but at NO point can he search you without a warrant or reasonable suspicion that a crime has been committed. 

This is exactly what I'm talking about. People are so foolish when it comes to being confronted by law enforcement. That badge is nothing more than identification of that person as LEO and does not entitle them to act as they please and violate the civil rights of others. 

And finally, I am blazing no trails. I have used these methods on numerous occasions and have successfully avoided submitting to searches based on these grounds alone. I have nothing to hide but still I know my rights and I refuse to budge on them. Any lawyer in the country will be more than happy to handle a case like that on contingency alone. 

Yes, the constitution was written a long time ago under situations that varied greatly from the present, but our forefathers were very intelligent men and they foresaw the potential for government overstepping their bounds. Hence, the right to keep and bear arms and the right to be free from unnecessary search and seizure. 

If you want to be foolish and relinquish YOUR rights then by all means do so. Don't expect me to do the same.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 13, 2011)

joshb311 said:


> . Any lawyer in the country will be more than happy to handle a case like that on contingency alone.



I don't think so.


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 13, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I don't think so.



No? Tell that to my attorney or one of the many hundreds that represent clients that win cases daily by having charges dropped because of illegal searches. Just because he's got a badge don't mean he's the actual law. He's just a representative and all too often those reps make mistakes. Mistakes that violate the civil rights of otherwise law abiding citizens.


----------



## krazywayne (Oct 13, 2011)

Bust-A-Hawg said:


> Not even church is safe from violence anymore.  To a nutcase or a criminal, a church is just another building with no special significance to it.  I hope  and don't believe that the good Lord would mind me carrying in his house and protecting my family, the man delivering his word and the others there receiving it.


----------



## chad smith (Oct 13, 2011)

Starting the first of the year I'm gonna be carrying my glock on my boat at all times I fish Oconee and Sinclair! Ga power ran and not the stinking COE
I'm Gonna be a modern day Barney fief


----------

